# Domain name soll fest da stehen!



## michback (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo ich habe eien seite http://www.beispiel.de und möchte das egal welchen link man auf meiner seite klickt (auch im forum) nur http://www.beispiel.de dasteht und nicht http://www.beispiel.de/irgentwas.php.


Ich habe das ganze über eine Iframe versucht leider passt der sich aber nicht automatisch an die größe der Zieldatei an. Außerdem kann ich nicht im forum(extern) einstellungen in den Datein umschreiben(also keine java befehle einfügen oder so)



PS: der ifram soll keine Scrollbar haben da sonst 2 scollbalke(der vom iframe und der vom ie od opera da sind)


----------



## Coranor (19. Juli 2004)

Versuche es mal mit einem ganz normalen Frame, so in der Art:


```
<frameset cols="*" rows="*">
<frame src="index.html" name="Content">
<noframes>
Hier geht's weiter: index.html
</noframes>
</frameset>
```


----------



## SilentWarrior (19. Juli 2004)

http://de.selfhtml.org/navigation/faq.htm#nur_startadresse_anzeigen


----------



## davedigital (21. Juli 2004)

Ja stimmt, Frames sind die Lösung, aber ich würde solche Lösungen vermeiden.

1. Frames sind längst nicht mehr zeitgemäß
2. Wenn immer nur der Domainname in der Adresszeile steht (sieht viell. schöner aus) haben viele User das Problem (die sich nicht so sehr auskennen), dass sie den Link der derzeitigen Seite nicht kopieren können (oder sonst irgendwie verarbieten). Natürlich, die meisten würden das schon hinkriegen, trotzdem ist es nur ein unnötiges Einbußen von Komfort und Übersichtlichkeit.


----------



## michback (21. Juli 2004)

*habs gelöst*

Ich habe einfach eine vollbild iframe gemacht un dscrollbar ein. Dann habe ich meine css editiert(danke tutorials.de) und habe die Scollbalken vom Browser unterdrückt und schon gehts wie ich es will.


danke denoch für eure hilfe


----------



## Coranor (22. Juli 2004)

Umständlicher geht's nicht, oder? Und wieso hast Du das nicht mit ganz normalen Frames gelöst?

Würde mir gerne das Ergebnis mal ansehen, kannste uns einen Link geben?


----------

